# Fish finder rigs vs bottom rigs with a circle hook



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

what do you guys perfer when targeting stripers I hear some just use a bottom rig with a circle hook instead of a fishfinder rig because the fish hook them self but the hook is above the sinker not at the bottom just wondering if its what you prefer or do they have different purposes


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

You will get a LOT of opinions on this but here is mine. I despise fishfinder rigs.......If I am fishing with bait (live or dead) from the surf I am spiking my rod so I prefer a 2 hook bottom rig. Fishfinders are Ok if you are holding your rod in hand the entire time. I have had great success with a high/low slider rig which is a combo between a 2 hook bottom rid and a fishfinder.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> what do you guys perfer when targeting stripers I hear some just use a bottom rig with a circle hook instead of a fishfinder rig because the fish hook them self but the hook is above the sinker not at the bottom just wondering if its what you prefer or do they have different purposes


 Several options,and as the last poster you'll get plenty of opinions.. Some will tell you a fishfinder is the end all.. Some will tell you if you need distance on the cast to get to where they are use a cannonball rig.. Double dropper as you have already mentioned is a good option.. Also folks like glow in the dark beads next to the hook and bait.. Some also like floats,kinda like a fireball rig for bluefish.. Choose an option is all I can say..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use circles for all rigs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RuddeDogg said:


> I use circles for all rigs.


Dogg has got it right


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll use both! But always use a circle hook. I'll use a fish finder when I want max distance and I'll use a bottom rig when I want the bait to set up higher in the water column, mainly for stripers. I'll also modify both with floats or beads, depending on the situation. Floats if crabs are in the area or I want the bait to set off the bottom. And sometimes I'll put two glass beads on the bite leader so they'll knock each other and act as an attractant(like a rattle trap).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> I use circles for all rigs.





Fishman said:


> Dogg has got it right


 I'm known as a j hooker BUT with stripers (only because they seem to work better with them) I use circles... Was only mentioning the option in rigs,not hooks..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The only time I REALLY use "J" hooks is during Black Drum season 10/0 Gammis and chunkin in the fall for Striper, 10/0 Gammi Big River Bait hooks.


----------

